# Male or female red tegu?



## redtegu77 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just wondering what some other people think on here i think its a male myself and it has no spurs yet.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 5, 2011)

_I'm thinking female._


----------



## jumper123 (Apr 5, 2011)

pictures kinda blurry any better pics of the vent area?


----------



## Max713 (Apr 5, 2011)

I was going to say female as well. Her colors are fantastic, I love the burnt orange/brown!


----------



## txrepgirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow. That is one AWSOME looking red Tegu  . It would be great if they would keep those nice colors when they are adults. I could be wrong but I'm thinking it's a male. Because to me it looks like he has a short head/nose and the jowls could fill out more.


----------



## edge911fire (Apr 6, 2011)

txrepgirl said:


> Wow. That is one AWSOME looking red Tegu  . It would be great if they would keep those nice colors when they are adults. I could be wrong but I'm thinking it's a male. Because to me it looks like he has a short head/nose and the jowls could fill out more.



I have a red and he has those colors now it looks great. i had to put him on a diet though because hes getting to fat all he will eat now is rats and he doesnt want turkey anymore :/


----------



## redtegu77 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah she/he was hibernating and is coming out more and more since its a juvi i let it eat as much as it wants,as it gets bigger i will not feed it everyday.I use feed it superworms,ground turkey with cod fish oil,hopper mice,and quails.This tegu is very mellow compared to other tegus and has been like that since i got it as a hatchling and i handled her like three days a week and then it went into hibernation so handling is once in a while when its up i try to soak it before it goes back down.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not very good at guessing sexes but as txrepgirl said, it does look like there might be a little bit of jowel-age going on. Its still pretty young though. I was only able to tell my tegus sex because I saw a hemipenis one day. He's getting a little bit more jowel-age now, hes about 10 months give or take.


----------



## boy860 (Apr 10, 2011)

looks like a female.. how big is it? my male didnt have bumobs until about 22 inches long though he was a she


----------



## redtegu77 (Apr 10, 2011)

17'' 1/2 9 month old.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 10, 2011)

_There's no for sure way of knowing when they're young with out probing or seeing an actual hemipenes when it poos. Even over all body structure changes from one tegu to the next male or female. 

I think it was Bobby who mentioned that the body of a male is more stream lined than a females. Females (people and animals) hips are usually wider to be able to carry and pass eggs. I can't remember if he probes or not but he mentioned a few things he looks at when comparing the two,.. to make an over all decision. Head structure and the neck was a couple others he mentioned. 

But in order to do that their over all body structure would have to be healthy and not malnourished or over weight,.. young or old. I'm not calling yours either one,.. I'm just saying. 

Like Txrepgirl mentioned your tegu has a short head and nose,.. which is something I also take in to consideration when looking at them. But its more than that since it can go either way. Since with that same trait and it's over all body structure,.. I see a female.

To give you an example on just the head structure differences alone and how it can go either way for male or female. Short head and round nose or long head with a thinner nose. Look at the 2 males in Wils last post. The first male (I Love him ) head is all around thinner and longer while the second is shorter and thicker or more round. No full body pics of both but even with the last pic of the second male I still see a more stream lined body.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7925#axzz1J9SKaXgE 

I'm not trying to discredit anybody here just offering something to think about and maybe a different way to look at a tegu when guessing its sex. I also think we need some updated stickies or maybe a new comparison thread from people with multi sexes of tegus. _


----------

